# wild garlic in Bermuda



## JD7200 (Nov 3, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a good herbicide for wild garlic control in Bermuda hay field?

Thanks in advance.

Adam


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Some of the 2,4-D mixes can provide fair control. Cimarron Plus, Escort, and Outrider do a pretty good job.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I have smoked a lot of wild garlic/onion this fall with 2,4-D. I plan on doing another application in the spring. Most control methods recommend spring-fall-spring or fall-spring-fall to get it under control.


----------

